# Just got Sirius today!



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

... and it's Siriusly good! Okay, I got a Kenwood KCA-R71FM controller/modulator, the SR902 tuner, and an antenna (it's not a Kenwood, comparing it to pictures I think it's a Terk. My reciept just says "Satellite Antenna". It's wonderful. It doesn't work well in my garage. I found a time when it did (a satellite must've been in just the right place for it to work) but otherwise it's no go. I also got a fraction of a second dropout sitting at a stop sign downtown with tall trees all around me (including over the car). And I'm not totally sure it was a dropout and not an instant of silence since it was right between songs...


----------

